# track



## lletraferida

Buna !
Iata o întrebare: oare cum s-ar putea traduce track în următorul context?

Press the button to set media back by one track. 
Press this button once to skip back to the beginning of current track. 
Press this button twice to skip back to the beginning of previous track. 

E dintr-un manual de utilizare al unei tastaturi, Butonul respectiv este previous (si are si un simbol). 

Eu am zis aşa

Apăsaţi acest buton pentru a vizualiza pagina media imediat anterioară.
Apăsaţi acest buton o dată pentru a ajunge rapid  înapoi la începutul paginii curente. Apăsaţi acest buton de două ori pentru a ajunge rapid la începutul paginii anterioare.


Însă nu sunt sigură că track este aici pagină. Ce părere aveţi ?


Mersi

​


----------



## OldAvatar

lletraferida said:


> Buna !
> Iata o întrebare: oare cum s-ar putea traduce track în următorul context?
> 
> Press the button to set media back by one track.
> Press this button once to skip back to the beginning of current track.
> Press this button twice to skip back to the beginning of previous track.
> 
> E dintr-un manual de utilizare al unei tastaturi, Butonul respectiv este previous (si are si un simbol).
> 
> Eu am zis aşa
> 
> Apăsaţi acest buton pentru a vizualiza pagina media imediat anterioară.
> Apăsaţi acest buton o dată pentru a ajunge rapid  înapoi la începutul paginii curente. Apăsaţi acest buton de două ori pentru a ajunge rapid la începutul paginii anterioare.
> 
> 
> Însă nu sunt sigură că track este aici pagină. Ce părere aveţi ?
> 
> 
> Mersi
> 
> ​



Track nu este sub nicio formă _pagină_. Este _pistă _sau _melodie_.


----------



## Bluey

Sau "piesă" adică sinonim pentru "cântec."


----------



## lletraferida

O, mulţumesc !  De când cu mp3-urile ... 
Şi m-am lăsat şi indusă în eroare de _media. . _Acum însă m-am lămurit.


----------



## OldAvatar

lletraferida said:


> O, mulţumesc !  De când cu mp3-urile ...
> Şi m-am lăsat şi indusă în eroare de _media. . _Acum însă m-am lămurit.




_Media _e, de fapt, _multimedia_.


----------



## lletraferida

Din nou, mersi !


----------

